# Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?



## bastlechen (16. März 2015)

*Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Hey Leute,

was macht ihr denn mit euren alten Büchern so? Lasst ihr sie einstauben oder verkauft ihr sie? Wenn ja, wo bietet ihr sie denn an? Klassisch auf dem Flohmarkt oder doch eher im Netz? Ich habe es neulich auf dem Flohmarkt versucht, konnte aber kaum etwas verkaufen. Daher frage ich mich, ob Anbieter, wie beispielsweise Gebrauchte Bücher verkaufen: Buchankauf & CD Ankauf bei momox.de, dafür besser geeignet wären!?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?


----------



## Kinguin (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Nein ich behalte sie eher (Lehrbücher unter Umständen auch), bei mir sind auch immer einen guten Zustand.
Allerdings hängt es damit zusammen, wie gut die Bücher waren, die Harry Potter Reihe werde ich wohl niemals verkaufen und sogar noch meinen Kindern vorlesen bzw schenken 
Muss aber auch sagen, besitze nicht so viele Bücher und mein Regal sieht dementsprechend nicht all zu überfüllt aus.


----------



## XT1024 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

So ein Unfug. Mal schnell 5 Bücher ausprobiert und 0,15 bis 0,78 € gäbe es dafür  oder sogar _Diesen Artikel können wir leider nicht ankaufen_.
Die paar Bücher bleiben in meinem Regal. Warum sollte ich denen eine LKW-Ladung Bücher für 100 € verkaufen?
Und auf anderen Wegen Bücher für je 1 € verkaufen ist auch irgendwie...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Taschenbücher und Romane verkaufe ich teilweise schon ganz gerne über Ebay. Gerade, wenn die noch relativ neu sind, bekommt man da etwa 60-70% des Neupreises.
Bei Hörbüchern und Filmen (gute behalte ich aber in der Regel) das gleiche Spiel.


Sind zwar keine riesigen Summen, aber ist ja fix eingestellt und das Verpacken in einer Minute erledigt.

Die ganzen Sammelankäufer wie Momox, Rebuy und Co sind zwar praktisch, aber die zahlen halt nicht wirklich viel.

Ist auch klar, schließlich verschebeln die den Krempel ebenfalls wieder über Ebay.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Hi,

ich habe bei meinem Umzug vor 3 1/2 Jahren ca. 300 Bücher gespendet. Alles Romane, triviales, kurzweiliges Zeug. Fachbücher (bedenke Aktualität!) würde ich an deiner Stelle vielleicht verkaufen.

Ich weiß nicht wo genau du in Berlin wohnst, aber hier bei mir um die Ecke gibt's am Rüdesheimer Platz eine Telefonzelle, in welche du deine gebrauchten Bücher legen kannst und dafür dir selbst welche mitnehmen kannst 

Dann gibt's 2-3 "Anbieter" bei denen du (viele-die haben oft eine Mindestanzahl von Bücher die sie überhaupt erst annehmen/abholen) Bücher spenden kannst, das habe ich wie gesagt ich gemacht. Das sind freie + gemeinsnützige Träger, welche die Bücher dann in ihren Bücherantiquariaten/Cafés anbieten und somit + dort "Zuverdienstmöglichkeiten" für psych. Erkrankte etc. anbieten.
Dann gibt's in einigen Rathäusern/Bürgerämtern in Berlin auch Buchsammelboxen wo du deine alten Bücher abgeben kannst.
Aber verkaufen auf'm Flohmarkt, ganz normale Trivialliteratur...hm, Spenden oder Altpapier, sonst wirst du es hier in Berlin kaum los. Bei speziellen Sachen (Fachliteratur, Sondereditionen, limitierte Comics etc.) würde ich dann dementsprechende Händler suchen und anfragen oder halt die eBucht.

Grüße


----------



## Zybba (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Bei mir um die Ecke hat so ein Althippie auch ein Antiquariat, da spende ich meine Bücher.
Könnte aber nicht behaupten, dass es besonders viele waren bisher.


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Ich sehe das ganze eher so: Bücher sind bzw mutieren zu Petrischalen. Jeder nimmt mal so ein Buch mal mit auf den Donnerbalken oder liest darin während man krank ist. Für mich ist ein Buch eine Vierenschleuder, ähnlich wie Bargeld.


----------



## Metalic (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Und deshalb nimmst du kein Geld und keine Bücher in die Hand... Du sollst doch nicht dran lecken 
Meine Bücher bleiben im Regal. Ab und zu wird mal eins verschenkt.


----------



## Zybba (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Wenn man sich über so einen Quatsch Gedanken macht, darf man ja mit gar nichts mehr in Kontakt kommen...


----------



## ricoroci (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Ich verschenke meine Bücher an Bekannte, früher habe ich sie im Kinderheim abgegeben, allerdings wurde dies (zumindest bei uns) jetzt untersagt.


----------



## Zybba (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Warum das?


----------



## Caduzzz (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganze eher so: Bücher sind bzw mutieren zu Petrischalen. Jeder nimmt mal so ein Buch mal mit auf den Donnerbalken oder liest darin während man krank ist. Für mich ist ein Buch eine Vierenschleuder, ähnlich wie Bargeld.



Sag doch einfach, so scheint es zumindest, dass du nicht liest und es dir egal ist was andere mit ihren gebrauchten Büchern machen  Dann, grobe  Faustregel: Pilze, Bakterien, Viren brauchen ein feuchtes und warmes Medium (oder Wirt) um zu gedeihen, meine Geldscheine und Bücher sind nicht feucht und/oder warm...auf deiner Maus und Tastaur wird es weit "kultivierter" sein 

btt: bei solchen Internetankäufern lohnt sich mMn die Mühe nicht > für 5 Bücher zu wenig Gewinn, bei 100+ Bücher zu mühselig, lieber jemandem schenken oder spenden, der  gerne lesen möchte oder das Buch zu schätzen weiß


----------



## ricoroci (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*



Zybba schrieb:


> Warum das?


Falls du mich meinst, dies kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.
Allerdings, denke ich, dass es im Klartext einfach an der Bürokratie liegt.


----------



## Amon (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Meine Bücher bleiben schön bei mir im Regal (oder stapeln sich überall im Haus verteilt ). Ich kann mich einfach nicht von Büchern trennen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Verschenken, verkaufen oder auch behalten da ist bei mir je nach Schinken alles drin. Zeitschriften landen dagegen spätestens nach einem Jahr in der Tonne


----------



## BertB (16. März 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

find auch, 
verschenken, tauschen mit kumpels,
alles was wirklich gefällt behalten


----------



## Ella6 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Hi,

also ich hab’s auch mal auf dem Flohmarkt versucht, aber dabei kam fast nichts rum. Bin dann bei der Suche nach Online Portalen zum Bücherankauf auf Mehrwegbuch (https://www.mehrwegbuch.de/) gestoßen und hab da einige alte Bücher verkauft. 

VG


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. November 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Taschenbücher und Romane verkaufe ich teilweise schon ganz gerne über Ebay. Gerade, wenn die noch relativ neu sind, bekommt man da etwa 60-70% des Neupreises.
> Bei Hörbüchern und Filmen (gute behalte ich aber in der Regel) das gleiche Spiel.
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so mache ich das auch mit Taschenbüchern, Hörbüchern und manchen BluRays/Dvds.

Ist ja echt innerhalb von 5 Minuten eingestellt und das Verpacken geht auch ruck-zuck.
Reich wird man damit nicht, aber für drei verkaufte Bücher kann man sich zwei neue Romane kaufen.


----------



## Noname1987 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Die meisten behalte ich. Ich mag meine Bücher . Oft tausche ich Trivialliteratur allerdings auch an den öffentlichen Bücherregalen. Stapel Bücher reinstellen, Stapel Bücher rausnehmen... ein super Konzept . Habe vor kurzem dort eine Komplette Reihe des Kindler Literatur Lexikons in 25 Bänden bis 2000 gefunden und mitgenommen... als angehender Deutsch Lehrer ne super Sache (Ja die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik in meinen Posts ist der Faulheit geschuldet ). Dafür habe ich nen Haufen anderer Bücher hineingestellt.


----------



## Benne74 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Ich bin da auch flexibel. 

Die meisten behalte ich aber ich habe auch schon welche über Rebuy, Momox und Co. verkauft. Natürlich kriegt man nicht viel Geld aber bei mir landen auch andere Artikel mit im Karton. Wenn ich den Ankaufspreis zusammen habe überlege ich manchmal einfach welche Bücher, die bei mir wirklich nur rumliegen, ich noch mit dazulegen könnte. Und mal ehrlich: DVD´s, CD´s und Bücher lohnen sich kaum noch als Online-Auktion.

Die Ankaufdienste hingegen sind schnell auszufüllen und man weiss welcher Erlös einen erwartet. Außerdem gibt es mir einfach ein besseres Gefühl als Bücher oder andere Medien letztendlich wegzuschmeissen.


----------



## Hänschen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Ich dachte ich könne mir einen Haufen (teils dicker) Taschenbücher sparen wenn ich mir ein Kindle kaufe.

Aber ich las heute auf Wiki dass man ebooks nicht gebraucht verkaufen darf.
Das könnte ziemlich übel werden wenn Amazon etwas zustösst in Zukunft was ist dann mit meinen gekauften ebooks ?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Amazon hat mal einer Norwegerin das Konto gesperrt, womit dann auch alle ihre Kindle-Bücher futsch waren. Erst nachdem der Vorfall groß die Runde machte, konnte sie ihr Konto wieder benutzen. 

Amazon sperrt Account einer Kindle Nutzerin samt Bibliothek - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Imperat0r (27. November 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Bücher, DVDs oder BluRay verkaufe ich meistens über reBuy. 
Ging bis jetzt immer super schnell. Innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen hatte ich das Geld auf meinem Konto.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. November 2015)

*AW: Verkauft ihr gebrauchte Bücher?*

Ich hab bisher nur wenig, wovon ich mich trennen würde. Aber kaufen tue ich auch gerne mal gebraucht


----------

